# February Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Columbia Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 7 & 8, 2015*

*When:* 
February 7 & 8, 2015

*Where:*
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Columbia Show:* 
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011, 2012 and 2013 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2014, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

Repticon Columbia page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charlotte Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 28 & March 1, 2015*

*When:* 
February 28 & March 1, 2015

*Where:*
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charlotte Show:* 
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2015 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Gainesville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 28, 2015*

*When:*
February 28, 2015

*Where:*
Paramount Plaza Hotel & Conference Center
2900 SW 13th St. 
Gainesville, FL 32608

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Gainesville Show:*
Join us in Gainesville, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Gainesville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 21 & 22, 2015*

*When:* 
February 21 & 22, 2015

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:	*
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-13, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

I cant wait! I sent an email about repticon Columbia


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Jacksonville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 8, 2015*

*When:*
February 8, 2015

*Where:*
Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall
618 Stockton Street
Jacksonville, FL 32204

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Jacksonville Show:*
Join us Sunday, February 8, 2015 at the Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall in Jacksonville, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Jacksonville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Navarre Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 14, 2015*

*When:*
February 14, 2015

*Where:*
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Navarre Show:*
Join us in Pensacola, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Navarre page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Sarasota Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 6, 2016*

*When:*
February 6, 2016

*Where:*
Sarasota County Fairgrounds
Potter Building
3000 Ringling Blvd.
Sarasota, FL 34237

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Sarasota Show:*
Join us in Sarasota, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Sarasota page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Columbia Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 6 & 7, 2016* 

*When:* 
February 6 & 7, 2016

*Where:*
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Columbia Show:* 
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011-2015 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2016, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

Repticon Columbia page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Birmingham Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 13 & 14, 2016*

*When:* 
February 13 & 14, 2016

*Where:*
Zamora Shrine Temple
3521 Ratliff Rd. 
Birmingham, AL 35210

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Birmingham Show:* 
In June of 2012 Repticon debuted in Alabama with Repticon Birmingham! This year, the show will be held at the Zamora Shrine Temple. Repticon Birmingham features two days of reptile fun, with over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! A great time will be had by all as Alabama herpers thrill to the excitment of Repticon. Look to the future for the annual Repticon Birmingham!

Repticon Birmingham page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Tallahassee Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 13, 2016*

*When:*
February 13, 2016

*Where:* 
North Florida Fairgrounds
441 Paul Russell Road
Tallahassee, Florida 32301

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Tallahassee Show:*
Join us in Tallahassee, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Tallahassee page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Reptile & Exotic Animal Show February 27, 2016*

*When:*
February 27, 2016

*Where:*
Universal Palms Hotel
4900 Powerline Rd.
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Show:*
Join us in Ft. Lauderdale as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Scpenn12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone going to Columbia repticon this Weekend or know any decent vendors that may be present? Was considering going and looking for possible frogs.


----------

